# Dp fades away?



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

I heard that Dp tends to fade in the background somehow when recoverying. Can someone explain to me what that means?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

DP doesn't just go away over night. It fades and fades over time. The less you think about it and the less stressed you are the better your symptoms should get and then they should disappear over time.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

What Rogue said. If you allow your brain to heal by staying calm and healthy, it will fade away. But a lot of us are tiring our brains out with worry and stress and anger and fear of dp, when all that does is just feed it. It's very difficult to do especially if you're a generally nervous and obsessive person, but everyone can recover really.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I've wondered about this. About it fading out vs sort of clicking away. Its so confusing. I've heard both stories tbh.

I have to wonder about this. I mean the whole world of DP/DR/Panic Disorder is already so confusing and so subjective. Do a lot of people who say they are recovered just kinda getting used to it and forgetting what it used to be like?

I feel like I "triggered" something. So I would hope I could un-trigger it... especially more than the thought that what you do is trigger it, and then it just kinda fades in and out from there on out. I don't really know if i'm making any sense.

I guess I could see it fading away like your brain is losing a bad habit or training in a new habit or something.


----------



## Jbar871 (Mar 19, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> I've wondered about this. About it fading out vs sort of clicking away. Its so confusing. I've heard both stories tbh.
> 
> I have to wonder about this. I mean the whole world of DP/DR/Panic Disorder is already so confusing and so subjective. Do a lot of people who say they are recovered just kinda getting used to it and forgetting what it used to be like?
> 
> ...


I feel like you are making sense. I also feel like there is some trigger or switch that the brain doesn't know it should switch off.


----------



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

Jbar871 said:


> I feel like you are making sense. I also feel like there is some trigger or switch that the brain doesn't know it should switch off.


I remember feeling a "click" in my brain when my derealization triggered... Now I'm just waiting for that switch to flip once again.... :S


----------

